# Advice for Newbie Head Shaver



## Time4Joy (Dec 13, 2012)

Any y'all shave your heads. (Not really interested in the other parts that you might put under the blade. Someone else can ask about that.)

I've still got more than a few follicles doing their thing, but a friend is having a St Baldrick's Foundation cut to raise money for childhood cancer, and I thought I'd go get clipped. Have got a goatee, so will probably look like Walter White of "Breaking Bad." If it looks good, may well keep it.

Any and all advice cheerfully taken from those that have gone before.


----------



## texasoutlaw82 (Dec 27, 2013)

I have been shaving my head for the last 8 years or so. I have a full head of hair but I choose to shave it off. The shape of my head works well with no hair on top.

Only advise I have is to shave it after a hot shower just like you'd normally shave your face.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

clippers for the long hair, disposable razor for the rest


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

also if you have wife or SO, have them help as I often miss spots


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

I buzz cut mine once a week with electric hair sheers, on zero or no guard, just the blades. I tried the shaving thing and just found it to be cumbersome everyday. I also had issues with bumps or ingrown hairs and that's unsightly and painful.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> I buzz cut mine once a week with electric hair sheers, on zero or no guard, just the blades. I tried the shaving thing and just found it to be cumbersome everyday. I also had issues with bumps or ingrown hairs and that's unsightly and painful.


I mostly do the same with a rare occasion of shaving it after


----------



## capncrunch (Aug 18, 2014)

Lila said:


> My husband adopted the shaved head look after participating in one of the those 'shave your head for a good cause' events. He doesn't keep it cleanly shaved but he does keep it down to stubble almost.
> 
> He uses the Remington rechargeable hair clipper seen below. It works like a flow-bee (If you remember those); has a vacuum that sucks up most of the hair as you clip away. He loves it.


I used to have that. It claimed to be waterproof for shower use. It was not. I'm 90% sure there was no vacuum feature though, unless this is a new model. I'm not sure how a fan/motor/filter would fit into something that small.


----------



## capncrunch (Aug 18, 2014)

I shave my head with a razor. I aim for twice a week, but usually fall to once a week. If I wait more than 8-9 days between, I have to hit it with clippers first. I used a Gilette Mach 3 for years because of the gaps between the blades allowing the hair to wash out (since I'm not shaving every day), but I've recently switched to Dollar Shave Club's 4-blade. I don't like it as much as the Mach 3, but it's cheaper and I never have to think about blades again. I use a $1 can of Barbasol.

Edit: oh, and yeah, what Almostrecovered said, get your SO to double-check for you. We shower together regularly, and my wife often finds missed spots. Unfortunately, she usually finds them after I've been walking around looking like an idiot all day. :/


----------



## Time4Joy (Dec 13, 2012)

So I've been living with the cueball look for a week. Still startle myself when I walk by a mirror, but gradually getting used to it. Mrs. Joy will be home Thursday and so we'll see how she likes it in person. She's seen some snaps and a Facetime convo when she was in range.

Initial shearing was done by an old time barber who first buzzed my noggin with trimmer and then applied hot towels, and lather and went after it with a straight razor. Baby bottom smooth. 

I'm maintaining it with Art of Shaving shaving cream and Harry's five bladed razor. So far, so good. Just a few nicks, and one scar revealed that I'd forgotten about. Got it when I was 9 and it looks wicked now. Nicely hidden all those years. 

If you're thinking about it, I'd recommend taking the leap. Not sure it's going to be a permanent fixture, and it grows every day so it can be undone over time. Looking more than a bit like Walter White of Breaking Bad. Just need the hat. :lol:


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Mostly I stick with clippers (no guard), but I do also occasionally bic it. I've been thinking about joining the dollar shave club and going whole hog on it. The wife hates it completely shaved.......almost more incentive.


----------



## HuggyBear (Aug 4, 2012)

DO NOT try any of those "hair removal" products for legs or bikini area!... unless you like a red, burned, irritated head.

It may be tempting, but you'll be sorry!


----------



## awake1 (Jan 29, 2013)

I started going bald and figured i may as well. 

I also use the clippers once every couple weeks.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Time4Joy said:


> Have got a goatee, so will probably look like Walter White of "Breaking Bad." If it looks good, may well keep it.


I always had a full head of hair but after chemo 6 mos ago, it just don't look right, so I clipper it if it gets too long and maintain with razor. I keep some chin/goatee growth because it makes me look like I'm back in my twenties as I have a youthful face...and my wife hates it when I look younger than her, I mentioned to her yesterday that I could go as Walter White for Halloween.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

So I click on this thread and suddenly all banner aids are for shaving products....amazing.


----------



## texasoutlaw82 (Dec 27, 2013)

Shoto1984 said:


> So I click on this thread and suddenly all banner aids are for shaving products....amazing.


Big Brother in all it's glory.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm not a head shaver yet can relate that as a former NCO we would threaten head shavers with a charge if they got sunburnt.

So my advice to you is don't forget to use sunscreen. Since I'm pretty sure a sunburnt head wouldn't be much fun.


----------

